# flying the ashtabula river



## moose63 (Sep 8, 2010)

new to area wondering how that river is and how to get in there


----------



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

Ashtabula is a great river. When there is some flow which is not the case now i just checked it this evening and its virtually unchanged from this weekends rain. The ODNR site will give you maps of all the public access points on the local rivers. good luck!


----------



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

I have caught a few smallies and steelhead below tannery hill...not sure I would fish there after dark though. There is a great tackle shop in Geneva on Rt. 84 called Karran's. The nice ladies there would be happy to point you in the right direction. Tight Lines


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ditto on not fishing at night. Nasty area. Caught some nice Steelhead there last spring.
The river gets no stocking from the state. They just run up the river. Very odd. I had the whole place to myself the day I fished. This bad boy came at of there.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Dear god, you cast so far that the fish came from the future! lol.

When was that?


----------

